# MrMortgage ~ Caroline @}--



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=W73XEK6I


----------



## MrMortgage (Aug 26, 2005)

For some reason it sounds like this song is talking about a person that has lost their mind....But I relate it to losing my love...LOL



Thanks sleepingbeauty! Its a cool song.....But sad for me at the same time LOL.

Did I mention I hate girls with all my heart, but I love em' at the same time! CRAP!

But thank you for the song! OH ya and and the sexy picture of Caroline! Is she single, can I have her number? LOL


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2005)

Mortgage, its really quite simple man

like the saying goes, Girls, Can't live with em, can't live without em


----------



## MrMortgage (Aug 26, 2005)

SoulBrotha said:


> Mortgage, its really quite simple man
> 
> like the saying goes, Girls, Can't live with em, can't live without em


True that man...I like to say this Girls can't live with em'...can't shoot em'


----------



## rainboteers (Apr 5, 2005)

:roll:


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

> Girls can't live with em'...can't shoot em'


Funny MrMortgage, that's just how I feel about guys. :wink:


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

It's true, you can't live with them, but you can't live without them. But you can, however, bury them under the patio, or the floorboards. Or even remove their head and limbs and store them in a box under the bed, with the added advantage that you can take them out and pat them when you are feeling lonely. Much easier than having to dig up mummified remains from under the patio. Just my opinion.


----------



## MrMortgage (Aug 26, 2005)

Martinelv said:


> It's true, you can't live with them, but you can't live without them. But you can, however, bury them under the patio, or the floorboards. Or even remove their head and limbs and store them in a box under the bed, with the added advantage that you can take them out and pat them when you are feeling lonely.  Much easier than having to dig up mummified remains from under the patio. Just my opinion.


So true! I was thinking of doing that, but I just let it go LOL


----------

